# Danny Boy



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

what a nice pony!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

He's gorgeous!! What breed is he?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

That is a nice pony!!


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

Thank you. 
He is a Connemara cross and we don't know the other breed. We're assuming it's a heavy breed. 

He used to not be so nice, I was terrified of him and on the verge of asking my dad to sell him because I thought he'd put me in hospital, then my instructor came along and taught me about handling him, she took on his training and teaching me in lessons together. Now I ride him bitless. On Our first ride on the road we were alone, I had him trotting on the road in that same ride. He gave me my first true friendship. He isn't particularly good at anything but he's perfect to me.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

What a cute, chubby little guy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh he is just TOO cute! And are those BLUE eyes? *sigh*

He is just cute......And fat. ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

He is the cutest thing! xD I love him <3


----------



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

He's gorgeous . And his eyes and colouring are to die for. If you can't tell I'm a sucker for greys, and the fact that he has blue eyes as well. Drool .


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Those dapples!...*sighworthy* cute cute boy


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

he is a pretty thing! and I know the feeling of being a complete beginner despite lessons. Except I had been taking lessons since i was 7, and I was 20 when i bought my horse. i was a decently confident rider but, wow, did I ever learn how much of a different game it is to own a horse and ride/train it then to ride in lessons (even young ones). My instructor was my saving grace as well.

So glad you guys worked it out, and that you have a great partnership and friendship now


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

Well a fat horse is a happy horse. Believe it or not, he is quite muscular.
He has a really big heavy breed mixed in with his Connemara blood.  

I had a similar reaction when I first fell for his eyes.


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

AngieLee, it's difficult isn't it? But at the end of the day, who wants a horse who can do everything but has no personality?


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

Rideeverystride
I too love greys, it's interesting to see how their coats evolve with age.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

He's a lovely pony and you two look good together  It looks like you are having fun with him.


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

Haha, thank you, I always thought he made me look shorter and I him fatter. 

We do just have fun together.


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

This is a beautiful pony and you guys look fantastic together!


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

Thank you. 
Your avatar is really sweet.


----------

